# Setting up a Saurerbraten (cube2) server



## musdem (May 10, 2010)

I was just wondering how might I go about setting up a sauerbraten server on free BSD nothing fancy thought, all I want is to be able to only have certain ip's that can become admin on it. Please help me I'm having a hard time finding anything on my own.


----------

